# Picked these up Today at Detroit Bottle show.



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2018)

Picked these up today at Detroit area Royal Oak Bottle show. Nothing real special or exciting. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2018)

Some close up pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2018)

3 more pics.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 10, 2018)

Maybe not special to an experienced collector, but to a greenhorn like me, those are awesome!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 10, 2018)

Yeah even if not that exciting in a local context, that's some nice stuff!  I'd really like to get some more seltzer bottles for my collection but they don't seem to show up all that often around where I live.  And I always love seeing those primitive stoneware bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2018)

The Schwartz & Emmer from Adrian Michigan is a 1897 Saloon Bottle & probably the best & my Favorite one from the Bunch. I like the light Amber/Yellow R. Diedrich Beer Bottle from Saginaw Michigan also. The Stoneware Ginger beer is a M.J. Dejuise from Detroit. my 3rd varition of that bottle. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice finds! I wanted to go, but work didn't wanna let me off.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice! I also wanted to go but my empty wallet said NO!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2018)

My Empty Wallet said no also, but went anyways. I passed on some nice rare bottles I wanted because I was on Skid Row. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 13, 2018)

My budget says $50 or less.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 13, 2018)

I am the biggest cheapskate I know! That's why I trade most of my things.


----------

